# Not coping well!



## Eternal

This pregnancy was a surprise, only known a few days but had so many scares already! I'm bleeding and spotting a lot.

Had previous silent miscarriage at 12 weeks! 

I'm bursting into tears constantly, I know I bled in pregnancy, but I'm still terrified!


----------



## Eternal

More bleeding the past two days, now it's brown blood and no pain. I'm just so confused, I don't want to keep going back and forth the EPU especially if I lose it, I don't want to keep seeing it and falling in love to then say goodbye. 

Part of me feel hopeful given my bleeding history but every time I see blood I'm crushed.


----------



## Starry Night

Hi, I'm so sorry you're going through all this bleeding in a pregnancy after a loss. Even in real life, everyone I know who has had a m/c, the following pregnancy had episodes of bleeding in it, even if it ended with a healthy baby.

I bled constantly throughout the first trimester with my son. We went to the ER about twice a week. We only went when I had a pretty big gush that usually contained some small clots. I appreciated knowing what was going on as i found not knowing to be way too stressful.

When is your next scheduled scan?


----------



## eblondie

I feel exactly the same. I've had 4 previous miscarriages. I'm 7weeks pregnant but have had spotting and pain. Feel miserable today as I have a scan tomorrow morning. We had one a week ago and could only see the sac..... I had been watching and waiting for blood to appear. Horrible isn't it :cry:


----------



## Eternal

Yeah. Wish I had a home ultrasound machine, I just want to know, had another hush of blood earlier, really heavy, but still no clots or pain, I'm just confused. 

I'm so sorry you are going through this too, sucks so much, can't imagine how you go through 4! We decided yesterday we couldn't go through this again, it's our last, but then today hubby brought it up and we decided we would try for another, but I don't know how we will cope of it happens again. 

I've got everything crossed for you Hun, good luck with your scan, hopefully all will be ok x


----------



## LaraSue

Good luck hon, and try to remain calm. :hug:


----------



## Starry Night

Dh and I have agreed that this pregnancy will be our last no matter the outcome. I admire those who can try over and over again but I have found it all very, very stressful and I have never coped with stress very well. I feel ready to move on with the rest of my life.

Right now I'm too sick to have much energy to worry about the outcome of the pregnancy. I'm just trying to make it through the day in one piece.


----------



## Eternal

More bleeding here so another scan tomorrow, just want to know either way. Morning sickness isn't so bad today so I'm not hopeful about tomorrow, still time will tell. 

It's so hard to know what to do, after my last miscarriage I was ready to try again but this time I'm not so sure, I guess tomorrow may help us with that decision.


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck with your scan tomorrow. With my son I had loads of bleeding and my m/s left really early which freaked me out but he's almost 2 1/2.


----------



## ajd36

I'll be thinking about you and wishing you all the best. We know how hard it is to see spotting, mine was last weekend, but I have my scan tomorrow too! :hugs:


----------



## Eternal

Had scan today, all was well, baby measuring 7+ weeks. Feeling much calmer now


----------



## Eternal

ajd36 said:


> I'll be thinking about you and wishing you all the best. We know how hard it is to see spotting, mine was last weekend, but I have my scan tomorrow too! :hugs:

Good luck x


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats!!


----------



## Kasey84

Glad to see your scan went well!


----------



## springbeduk13

That's great that your scan went well! Was there any explanation about the bleeding? Anyway I hope the bleeding stops and that your little one continues developing strong and healthy!


----------



## springbeduk13

That's great that your scan went well! Was there any explanation about the bleeding? Anyway I hope the bleeding stops and that your little one continues developing strong and healthy!


----------



## Eternal

Thanks ladies, so pleased and surprised to see all was well. Still bleeding, quite a bit today but then I've been walking back and forth school and doing stuff so I expect that's part of it, still no pain so I'm trying not to worry. I just hope it goes away so I'm not constantly worried lol. But I don't think us ladies who suffered any loss with ever not worry will we?


----------



## dairymomma

I've bled with all but one of my pregnancies (DS) but I went to term with DD despite having two subchorionic hematomas in my first 14 weeks. Bleeding isn't necessarily the end and your u/s showed your bean is hanging in there. So try to relax (hard I know) and just take it one day at a time.


----------



## Starry Night

Eternal - I bled alot with my son. It was like a moderate period most days and about once a week I would bleed enough to fill the toilet. My last bleed like that was at 14 weeks. After that I stopped seeing the bleeds but it was still showing up on the scan until 26 weeks.

My son was after a loss so yeah...I was constantly living in terror because I knew that pregnancy can end unhappily. It's tough to let go and just hope for the best. This is my first pregnancy without any red bleeding of any kind (so far) and I still can't stop the worry.


----------



## Eternal

Thanks everyone,passed a clot yesterday but no bleeding since so will call MW on Monday again, argh, so stressful. Good luck ladies, sending everyone bets wishes for a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## Starry Night

I passed small clots with the bleeds in my son's pregnancy too. Though I also m/c'd a twin so those clots were significant in size. I don't know if my other clots previously and afterwards were related to that or not.

Good luck with your appointment. I hope all is OK.


----------

